# 900 lumen LED headlight for $90



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've been reading on the bikeforums.net about a new LED headlight called Magicshine that puts out incredible amounts of light and only costs $90. I read enough good reports to feel safe ordering one and have been using mine for about 3 weeks now. It is a very good light for the money, although I doubt that it actually puts out 900 lumens on high. However, it puts out an extremely bright beam that totally overwhelms the Fenix L2D flashlight (180 lumens on high) that had been my primary front light. Anyway, the Magicshine is worth checking out if you need a head light, and I'm not aware of another light that puts out as many lumens for less than $100. In fact, most LED lights putting out comparable lumens cost 3-5X more than the MS. Here's a link to the light as well as a good discussion on bikeforums.net's electronics subforum.

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=138

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=576697


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

if you've been reading the forums closely you'd know that it puts out more like 500-600 lumens (ok, the led is rated 900 but real-world output is different). what is the run time? there are a few reports of only 1-1.5 hrs on max.

btw, geo is sold out, but it can be had direct from dx for a bit less... obviously ship times will be longer, unless the buyer is not in the US. they also have a headlamp package, than can be modified to be a helmet mount


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I haven't confirmed this, yet, but the MagicShine is probably the same light that DX sells under their own name. Someone on MTBR took one of the DX lights apart and found all kinds of nasty little surprises inside that made me think twice about ordering one. Stuff like the LED star being epoxied to the heatsink with regular epoxy (not good for conducting heat away from the LED) and some resistors inside being driven hard but no way to channel heat away from them so they'll probably burn out after a few hours of use on high, etc. I have considered the possibility of changing the driver board in one of those to something like a TaskLED ccHIPoo or something but want to confirm if it will fit before I commit.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If you read the bikeforums thread that I linked, you'll see that they apparently have fixed all of the problems reported in early versions of the MS light. Quite a few BF posters have tried the MS light with good results, including myself. Also, my initial post indicated that I was skeptical about the 900 lumens output, but it is still a very bright light, particularly for the price.

I haven't tested the run time, but others on BF have gotten 3+ hours on high. I used mine for at least 4 hours before recharging, using it partly on high and low, and the battery indicator was not yet reading low.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Squidward said:


> I haven't confirmed this, yet, but the MagicShine is probably the same light that DX sells under their own name. Someone on MTBR took one of the DX lights apart and found all kinds of nasty little surprises inside that made me think twice about ordering one. Stuff like the LED star being epoxied to the heatsink with regular epoxy (not good for conducting heat away from the LED) and some resistors inside being driven hard but no way to channel heat away from them so they'll probably burn out after a few hours of use on high, etc. I have considered the possibility of changing the driver board in one of those to something like a TaskLED ccHIPoo or something but want to confirm if it will fit before I commit.




it is the same light, and it has been modified slightly over the past few months to address the types of issues you raised... the reason to buy from geo is USA distributor (delivery time, when is stock) and cust service/warranty


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If you are skeptical about the MS light, read this very thorough review that someone posted a link to on bikeforums.

http://johnridley.livejournal.com/266955.html


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, I guess this little light is on my wishlist now.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been commuting with mine for about a month now. I charge it once a week, and haven't had it fade on me. But I'm only running it about about 30 min/day for 3-4 days on flash mode. It may not be 900L, but it's crazy bright, and I've noticed a huge difference in the way drivers act as they come out from side streets as I approach (stopping way short of the intersection, where they used to stick their noses out all the time). This has been very consistent, so I'm sure it's the light. I've also noticed that more people see me at red lights. Especially with the flashing reflecting off all the signs. LOVE the light! Although I may scrape some of the plastic off the battery connectors (the connector that connects the cable from the light to the cable from the battery) because it's very tight, and I'm afraid I'll yank the cable from the connector trying to pull them apart.


----------



## cgm55082 (Jul 20, 2009)

I purchased this light from Geoman. I can't recommend ordering from him enough. I had a minor issue with my light and emailed Geo about it on a Saturday. He emailed me right back and immediately sent out an exchange light (I hadn't even sent my existing light back to him yet). He went above and beyond for me and, because of it, I didn't miss a day (or night in this case) of riding. That's customer service. Again, I can't recommend him enough. By the way, Geoman gets new shipments of these lights all the time.

As for the light itself, it's hands down the best value out there in my opinion. The brightness and pattern are exceptional -- much better than many much more expensive lights. Also, the 3-hour quoted run time on high is accurate in my experience. The owner of my LBS, who is also a friend of mine, tested it against some of the expensive lights he carries and can't believe how well it works and for how little money. Love the light. 

For what it's worth, I have no connection to Geoman or Magicshine. I'm just a rider who has been impressed with both of them.


----------



## GeoManGear (Jul 3, 2007)

cgm55082 said:


> I purchased this light from Geoman. I can't recommend ordering from him enough. I had a minor issue with my light and emailed Geo about it on a Saturday. He emailed me right back and immediately sent out an exchange light (I hadn't even sent my existing light back to him yet). He went above and beyond for me and, because of it, I didn't miss a day (or night in this case) of riding. That's customer service. Again, I can't recommend him enough. By the way, Geoman gets new shipments of these lights all the time.
> 
> As for the light itself, it's hands down the best value out there in my opinion. The brightness and pattern are exceptional -- much better than many much more expensive lights. Also, the 3-hour quoted run time on high is accurate in my experience. The owner of my LBS, who is also a friend of mine, tested it against some of the expensive lights he carries and can't believe how well it works and for how little money. Love the light.
> 
> For what it's worth, I have no connection to Geoman or Magicshine. I'm just a rider who has been impressed with both of them.


Thank you! We REALLY appreciate the support we receive from RBR. 

I was a hard-core MTB'er for many years but ponied up and got a roadie a couple months ago - love it - been about 15 years since I "hit the road". 

We truly do use what we sell at GeoManGear...

Geo


----------



## rockcrusher (Sep 26, 2005)

can someone post a picture of this next to something for scale. On a bike or whatever?

TIA


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

See the photo above? The light unit is roughly the size and shape of an egg. Does that help?


----------

